# Vacation To The Caspian Sea Anyone



## egyptiandan (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's my newest Caspian greek, T.g.buxtoni. She started to hatch last night. 










Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 7, 2008)

That is amazing as always! Always love to see your babies!


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2008)

wow!!!

what a cute little baby face .

Congrats on your new little one


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Such a sweet face can't wait to see her out of the shell. Congrats


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Dee, Isa and Robyn 
Well she's out of the egg 

















Danny


----------



## Isa (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing pics Danny!

What a little cutie 

She is sooo adorble, I really love her little face and her little feet are soo cute


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 11, 2008)

She is lovely Danny love the carmel coloring and the two tone colors on her legs now will she retain those colors the two tone?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Isa and Robyn 

They have so far Robyn, with the 2 older ones. 

Danny


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2008)

From her first photos, it sure looks like she has attitude.  Very sweet and as always wonderful shots. Congrats!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awww... so tiny!!! Congrats!!!

__________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

